# 6.5' plow on a Tahoe



## John Matthews (Oct 16, 2013)

Will it work?

Just need to do my business parking lot and home driveway in town.

Thanks,

John


----------



## John Matthews (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok,

I guess I should have introduced myself instead of just being the obnoxious new guy asking stupid questions pumpkin:

I'm totally new to plowing, I've only lived in snow country since 2009 and have used snowblowers to clear my drives because that's all I had. I run a small power equipment shop in Northern Michigan and picked up a surplus Tahoe that used to be a police vehicle this summer. The past four winters I've driven my '97 F250 4x2 so I couldn't really use a plow.

Recently I bought an older Western plow that's 6.5 ft for $675. It's in good shape but I need to fab a mount for it and get it set-up ASAP. I was starting to have buyers remorse since the plow is only slightly wider than my truck and was looking for assurance that I would be able to use it.

I see now that you can get these aftermarket "wings" to make it a little wider and help with plowing so if what I have isn't working too well I could add some of those.

Would still like any input from folks who have BTDT.

Thanks,

John


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

No.....need a 7/6 at a min.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just doing your own stuff it will be ok i added a foot to my snoway7.6 making it 8.6 on my avalanche


----------



## John Matthews (Oct 16, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1654821 said:


> No.....need a 7/6 at a min.


OK,

Bonehead me.... Took the word of the guy who was selling it, he said it was mounted to an F350 before.

I guess I should just put it out front of my shop for sale and start over?

At least it's not the dumbest thing I've ever done 

JOhn


----------



## John Matthews (Oct 16, 2013)

snowman55;1654824 said:


> Just doing your own stuff it will be ok i added a foot to my snoway7.6 making it 8.6 on my avalanche


Gotta love forums 

I've been online since 1995 and always get lots of great advice.

The product I'm looking at is this:

http://www.centralparts.com/ProductDetails3891.aspx

I can't ever see myself plow commercially since so many of my customers do. I like the idea of having a smaller set-up and everything else used around here is either junk or $2000+

Thanks,

JOhn


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

For 200 I'd do it. As long as its just your drive etc you should be ok. Might wanna have another tk on call incase you get stuck


----------



## John Matthews (Oct 16, 2013)

dieselss;1654836 said:


> For 200 I'd do it. As long as its just your drive etc you should be ok. Might wanna have another tk on call incase you get stuck


No Problem, my house is just a 15 min walk and I can get my wife's Expedition if I can't flag down one of my customers driving down the highway....

John


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pics of the plow would help to determine if there is a mount made for the truck or if something will need to be fabricated.


----------

